# 6 WEEK TRANSVAG ULTRASOUND & NO YOLK SAC OR FETA POLE!! Please share your story! :-(



## worriedmama76

Hello sisters! I am worried to death about my baby... I spotted brownish last week so I had blood tests done on 2/29 and an ultrasound, the ultrasound measured 5 weeks and 4 days and looked normal and hcg was 8900 and progesterone was 18. My obgyn prescribed 100ml of progesterone as she said she likes to see progesterone level in the 20s. So my obgyn had me come back 2 days later (Friday) 3/2 to do another blood test to check if hcg levels went up. She called me the same day, as these results take a few hours to comeout, and said that my progesterone went up a bit but my hcg level did not increase, in fact it decreased a bit. She wanted me to back in a week, so I went back in yesterday, 3/7 and did another Ultrasound and the gestational sac grew but no yolk sac or fetal pole were visible. Obgyn said that this is a blighted ovum, but wanted to do 1 more blodd test to be sure, as she was sure that the hcg level would be dropping, but wanted to make sure. I picked up the pills that cleans you out and did not take the until she called me with the results, as per her instruction. So my doc calls me and says that my hcg levels went up to 13000, and inxtructed me NOT to take these pills. I go back on Thursday 3/15 for 1 more ultrasound. She says most likely its still a blighted ovum, but I can't help but hope to see a little bean. I am SOOO worried! Did anyone experience this kinda thing? PLease share as I really need some encouragement! :-((


----------



## Shezza84uk

I had the same thing by lmp I was 6 weeks went to my scan and only saw gestation sac no yoke or fetal pole the u/s tech said I was possibly only 4-5weeks! 10 days later after spotting I went back and found heart beat and baby measuring 7+1 I'm nearly 12weeks now. Good luck try not to worry although very difficult x


----------



## Babbs34543

I've heard of crazier stories that turned out to be perfectly healthy pregnancies!! Have faith i'm rooting for ya!!


----------



## bethiegirl

I had a transvaginal by a really good US tech with the best equipment at 7w3d and there was no yolk sac, no fetal pole or no heartbeat, just an empty black sac that measured correctly. I was 100% sure on my days since I used OPK's and got my BFP 10DPO. I went back at 8w3d and there was the baby with a heartbeat of 171 and the baby measured at 8w3d so my days were correct. So my blighted ovum was just a hiding baby. I was actually on the miscarriage board that whole week and thought there was no way I'd have the outcome that I did. Hoping you get the same news.


----------



## bethiegirl

Oh and PLEASE don't take the pills or have a D&C. I know the waiting is horrible and like a nightmare but I was planning on having a D&C because I couldn't wait for the miscarraige to start anymore and my baby was fine the whole time. I read on misdiagnosedmiscarriages.com that some people don't see their babies on the US till 10 weeks.


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Keep up your hope. They did the same thing to me told me I was having a miscarriage and that I needed to just let it pass. Well come to find out I wasn't as far along as they thought and my numbers are doubling like crazy. Now instead of one heart beat they are now looking for the second.


----------



## Glowbug

Just wanted to say good Luck!
Lots of encouraging stories here. Sorry you're going through all this !


----------



## worriedmama76

Thank you SO much all of you!! I truly feel a little better hearing these stories and all this encouragement! My next ultrasound appointment is on Thursday 3/15/12, I will keep everyone posted AND Bethiegirl, yes I was thinking about the pill thing lastnight, and I don't think I am comfortable with taking them either. 

If anyone else has anymore stories I would be glad to read it!

I love this website! Thanks again sisters!


----------



## whoknowsx

Same thing happen to me at 5 1/2 weeks (though they never suggested a blighted ovum). One week later baby was measuring on track. Keep hope alive!


----------



## worriedmama76

The reason my obgyn diagnosed w/blighted ovum was because my beta hcg level decreased then increased when I did another blood test a week later.


----------



## Jes4015

You ladies have no idea how happy I am to find this posting - I went in for my u/s on Thursday, and by my calculation should have been 7w4d. Tech saw empty sac and was convinced of a miscarriage. I talked with my obgyn and thankfully he was not giving up as easily as the tech. He thinks I just may be behind and more like 5-6 weeks. He ordered blood work and all levels looked good and had risen since my last appointment. He scheduled me to go in for another u/s next week to see any progress. I have been a complete mess and cannot stop worrying. I have had no bleeding or unusual pains. All preggo symptoms are still there. I have not experienced any MS or huge food aversions, but completely bloated, somewhat sore boobs, exhausted all the time, and insane sense of smell. I am not ready to give up! I am hoping our little bean is just hiding....


----------



## Agcam

I just wanted to say good luck. I'm hoping that everything works out well for you :)


----------



## diane_xxx

All of you ladies have given me so much hope, I am going through the samething, 3rd scan lucky on Friday I hope...keeping my fingers crossed for you...also me.....take care xxx


----------



## SleepyBaby

hey thought id drop by and share my friends story

she went for her 1st scan and thought she was about 10 weeks due to LMP and when she got to the scan they saw a sac with nothing in it, the sac measured at 4 weeks max, which made no sence to her, she was so sure it should have been at least 9-10 weeks so they asked her to go back for another scan at a later date, the scan was a couple of days ago and I was asked to go with her, we went up to the hospital, expecting to see an empty sac still as the dates just did not add up, she lay down for the scan and the doctor told her that he would be scanning her and it might take a few minutes, as soon as he put the scanner to her belly up popped a healthy baby at 10 weeks, he let her hear her babys heartbeat and we both cried! 

Keep the hope alive! So many people have the same stories x


----------



## Jes4015

hoping great news and lucky scans for us all!! xxx


----------



## diane_xxx

Let me know how you get on,mine is the day after,sending good luck and hugs to you xx


----------



## tashyluv

hi there I just wanted to say good luck to everyone and there scans, I will be watching this thread and I have crossed my fingers for you xxx


----------



## debzie

Thought I would bump this thread back to the top and share my story so far. I went for an early reasurrance scan where by my calculations ( used cbfm) I should have been 6+5. Scan showed a yoke sac and fetal pole measuring 5-6 weeks. I was sure that was it another mmc. So I am now waiting on another scan on the 26 th. Praying bean has grown and hb is flutteting away. 
Thankyou ladies for sharing your stories it gives me much needed hope at the moment.


----------



## Mypreciouskid

I just had an ultrasound on Friday (5w 6d) and they only saw ges sac and yolk sac...no sign of baby. Plus I measured almost a week smaller!! I'm worried to death, but there is no way I would take anything yet. Give it time, Hun.


----------



## HCothren

I also went in for scan on Friday March 16th and I should have been 5wk 0days. They only saw gest sac and it measured 4wk 2 days. When I questioned it they said as long as it is not over a week off to not be concerned but they also scheduled me for a follow up scan on March 23rd. My HCG was 4200 which is in normal range for the 5 wk 0 days but would be high for 4wk 2 days.


----------



## debzie

Fingers crossed our little beans are just slow growing in there and all.is well at our next scans.


----------



## Shezza84uk

Good luck ladies, please update when you get your scans I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## LuckyW

***sticky dust all around***


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I have not got good news I have been diagnosed with another missed miscarriage. Preganancy has not developed further than last scan.


----------



## diane_xxx

Sorry to hear that....thinking of you....I am going through the mill myself at the minute...so know exactly the horrible journey you have been on.....my scan today is inconclusive...4 scans later.....fetal pole only grown a little bit, but images no good due to gas....I don't think I can bare anymore heartache, next scan Wednesday....for you please take good care of yourself xxx


----------



## debzie

thanks diane I had that same torture with my first mmc scan after scan. Thinking of you too and hope for a better outcome than mine. x


----------



## diane_xxx

Thank you, but suppose like you and anyone going through this..we will think the worst..think I know deep down its just not right....but I don't want to hear from anyone else if its meant to be it will be....I can only say that, if you get what I mean...thing is whilst my bean is still growing...the docs will not diagnose anything....so if my positive head is on, whilst its still growing however slowly, maybe just maybe there may be hope..I dunno xxx


----------



## debzie

Diane I would try and hold onto at least a scrap of hope, from my extensive googling this can go either way and there is a 50/50 chance. Some pregnancies just do not develop the same as others. You are in my thoughts. X


----------



## mommy2010

went for a scan 2 weeks ago i thourt i was around 8 weeks also found out im having twins they only saw 2 yolk sacs but no fetal poles or heartbeats she said i was measuring closer to 6 weeks which still worried me as most ppl by 6 weeks see a baby with heartbeat but after looking it up on the net i seen it was most common not to see it at this stage . 

i go for a second scan 2moro hoping to see 2 healthy little babies with heartbeats. for the past 2 weeks i kept saying to myself i still have all my symtoms sleeping all time and really bad nausea so thts a gd sign :)


----------



## diane_xxx

Thank you deb..I will of course hold on to every last scrap of hope....its not over until its over.....yep..I can do this..I have to...for my sanity..and my little bean xxx


----------



## diane_xxx

Mommy...good luck..I still have all my symptoms..even boobs hurt more.....so really strange...as debzie said we got to think positive...really hoping it works out for you too....and me.....take care..keep us updated xxx


----------



## Kiseki

Thinking positive thoughts for you ladies. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## mommy2010

diane_xxx said:


> Mommy...good luck..I still have all my symptoms..even boobs hurt more.....so really strange...as debzie said we got to think positive...really hoping it works out for you too....and me.....take care..keep us updated xxx



thanks diane 2 a clock today and hopfully my worries shall be over im a sack of nerves . although i were only trying for one baby now theres 2 i want both to be in my arms in 7 months time , as stresstfull an tiring as that may be lol 

ill keep u updated later this evening when i get back gonna be a long day gotta drop me little man of to his nannies for the day ;;)


----------



## diane_xxx

Hi mommy....thinking of you later.....let me know....praying its all good....sending positive vibes for you and twins.....my emergency one is tomorrow....scan number 5
...really hope there is growth and positive news....trying to drink loads of peppermint tea to get rid of gas to make scan clearer......praying for me too.....let me know how you get on x x


----------



## mommy2010

diane_xxx said:


> Hi mommy....thinking of you later.....let me know....praying its all good....sending positive vibes for you and twins.....my emergency one is tomorrow....scan number 5
> ...really hope there is growth and positive news....trying to drink loads of peppermint tea to get rid of gas to make scan clearer......praying for me too.....let me know how you get on x x

aww thanks hun i will do . hoping all the best for you 2moro im sure evrythinks great , think the little ones just like scaring us ;) i feel a bit gassy today (sorry tmi) but gonna drink lots of water to try n get a clear scan as possible xx


----------



## diane_xxx

Thank you too......scaring is definitely what they are doing lol....take care.....will be looking for your update later x x


----------



## mommy2010

just come back from my scan everythink went well measuring at 7 n half weeks saw 2 tiny babys with little fluttering heartbeats :) hope everythink goes well for you 2moro dianne as im sure it will xx


----------



## debzie

So glad all was well mommy 

I hope you have some good news tomorrow diane. x


----------



## diane_xxx

Great news Mommy, so happy for you.....thanks Debzie......I am so scared.....hope its not another inconclusive scan.....but while its inconclusive..I suppose there is still hope..just the not knowing...in limbo......come on little bean...stop hiding lol xxx


----------



## mommy2010

diane_xxx said:


> Great news Mommy, so happy for you.....thanks Debzie......I am so scared.....hope its not another inconclusive scan.....but while its inconclusive..I suppose there is still hope..just the not knowing...in limbo......come on little bean...stop hiding lol xxx

 m


----------



## debzie

Any news diane??????


----------



## belle85

Hi All,

I thought I'd share my bizarre story, which I'm hoping will have a happy ending , although I'm preparing myself for the worst. I started spotting at 6 weeks (based on date of LMP). I went to GP who referred me to the EPAU for a scan. 

I had the TV scan, which only showed a gestational sack, and the Dr. believed it to be at just 5 weeks. Bloods were said to be encouraging. I had a follow up scan 12 days, which showed a yolk sac and fetal pole of 1.5 mil but no heat beat, although we were advised that a heat beat wouldn't be found until it was 7-11 mm in size. I had continued to spot very lightly up until the day of the scan.

I went for a follow up scan a week later (this Tuesday). It had grown to 4.5 mil but still no heart beat. I was also informed that the gestational sac was irregular, the Dr looked a worried. 

He said that he could either do a further scan in a weeks time or discharge me and see what happens? However, when it came to making the decision he said as it had grown, albeit a very small amount it was probably best to scan anyway. The scans don't particularly stress me out as I've had 3 and know what to expect. I should be 9 weeks, however the growth has been so minute I'm only at about 6 weeks according to growth yet 3-4 weeks have passed since first scan. 

I still have symptoms of pregnancy- extremely hungry and some nausea and lots of bloating. Just wish I knew how this was going to end. The growth seems so small that I don't know if there is any viability. It just seems so odd.

Fingers crossed it's had a growth spurt and will get HB on Tues. Wishing you all the best for your pregnancies! This is my first and it is not how I envisaged it.


----------



## debzie

Belle this wait and see approach really is cruel I think. I hope that your dtory has a happy ending but would be preparing myself for the worst as you say. Having had three missed miscarriages I know what you are going through. 

Growth of fetal pole is a good sign but the irregilar shape of the sac is a concern. Mine this time was irregular as it had started to collapse in on itself. 

Keep some hope hun. If the worst comes to it pm me anytime. X


----------



## diane_xxx

debzie said:


> Any news diane??????

Hi Debzie.....not good news I am sorry to say....yesterdays scan was not good....the sac had changed shape and I think they knew what would happen, the growth was still at 1 mm since last scan, still no heartbeat baby at 4.5 mm for 9 and a half weeks, not right size for dates at all.....so they decided another scan next Tuesday to confirm missed miscarriage, as they can't say miscarriage until baby is 6 mm, they have to give it the benefit. I was devastated/tears second time in same week, with this heartache going on for about 6 weeks....

Last night I didn't feel well, couldn't put my finger on it, stomach ache, not like period pains as that is what I would have expected. This I had through the night. Got up about 6 am to red water in toilet and small clots...so I think the process has started, with more pain, not sure what pain is still not period like...

I go to a and e this am, as epau said that is what you must do, what a waste of time, a and e nurse was lovely, but hands were tied by gyny, who did not want to know, yet I was following instructions. Finally she got annoyed and insisted someone see me. A very nice consultant came down and explained that he wanted to see how I got on without any intervension, keep my appointment for Tuesday, as I could naturally miscarry, or stop and a decision made on Tuesday. So more waiting.....

The bleeding is very slight now..pain has also eased, so this is only the very start, if it continues...so very sad, very numb, very disappointed....very annoyed....lots of feelings...thank you for asking about me......I explaied to the nurse my fears about seeing 'my baby'....she reassured me and said don't worry or be scared, it will be too small to have formed....it would only be clots, could be big clots. Thank you for asking about me, only sorry I don't have good news, taken myself to miscarriage support now. xxx


----------



## destynibaby

So very sorry for your loss. You are in my prayers.


----------



## debzie

Diane I'm so so sorry was hoping for good news. Will catch up.with you in miscarriage support. X


----------



## belle85

Debzie, thanks for your post. I'm more or less expecting to mc in the next few days. I've researched irregular sacs and not heard any positive stories, all that I've read have ended in MC. I've had some sensations in my uterus, not painful but I'm aware that something is happening down there. Though, no bleeding yet.

Just hope it's not too going to be too painful physically- emotionally I've accepted what's going to happen and I'm just waiting, albeit with a little spark of hope. 

Diane, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss xxx


----------



## diane_xxx

belle85 said:


> Debzie, thanks for your post. I'm more or less expecting to mc in the next few days. I've researched irregular sacs and not heard any positive stories, all that I've read have ended in MC. I've had some sensations in my uterus, not painful but I'm aware that something is happening down there. Though, no bleeding yet.
> 
> Just hope it's not too going to be too painful physically- emotionally I've accepted what's going to happen and I'm just waiting, albeit with a little spark of hope.
> 
> Diane, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss xxx

hi Bella, I am sorry you are also going through this, I still had hope until this morning, prob still do, as bleeding stopped, l know its hopeless really, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you x x x


----------



## mommy2010

so sorry dianne :( big hugs xx i cant even imagine what you must be going through xxxx


----------



## belle85

Hi, Diane, I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you too! Mine seemed to be growing more during the two weeks when I had light bleeding, so you never know!

My concern is that I don't want to have to go to my local A and E with MC, as my brother in-law works there as a nurse, and none of our family know about this, as hadn't planned to tell them till 12 weeks.

I know that he wouldn't be able to say anything to my husbands family due to confidentiality, but it would be awkward to say the least! I don't really understand what A and E can do. Fortunately, if it should happen tomorrow, I'll be at another Hospital for work, anyway, so could go to A and there if EPAU advise this. I'd rather try and stay at work until it happens , as it will help keep my mind off things and my work isn't remotely stressful- I work in research, which can be quite boring and repetitive.


----------



## debzie

If you are actively miscarrying there is nothing anyone can do. If you are going through a pad an hour then they advise you to go. Our epau give you direct access to gyne ward for advice perhaps if you ask??? hUGS.


----------

